# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] Fujifilm Finepix J37 - Πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας μέσω καλωδίου

## A-tech

Γεια σας, ασχολούμαι με μία ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή που έχει πρόβλημα στο εσωτερικό κύκλωμα φόρτισης. Είναι η Fujifilm Finepix J37. Ουσιαστικά με το τροφοδοτικό από το καλώδιο του USB ενώ σε κάποια σημεία της πλακέτας υπάρχουν τα 5V και σε άλλα τα 4,3V μετέπειτα όταν ελέγχω της τροφοδοσία των IC αλλού είναι ανύπαρκτη και αλλού 2,2V. Ως εκ τούτου δεν επαρκεί η τάση για την φόρτιση της μπαταρίας, αλλά ούτε και για την ενεργοποίηση της κατα την σύνδεση στο PC. Η μηχανή με τροφοδοσία μέσω των Pin της μπαταρίας λειτουργεί. Αυτό που θα ήθελα, είναι εάν γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω το σχέδιο γιατί η πλακέτα έχει περισσότερα απο ένα στρώματα και τα pins που χρησιμοποιούνται για την ένωση των στρώσεων, δεν καταλήγουν στην απέναντι όψη. Το πιο σχετικό που βρήκα ήταν απο εδώ, αλλά δεν είναι πλήρες: http://photo-parts.com.ua/parts/dbphp.php?part=P4005.

Υ.Γ. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ φωτογραφικές μηχανές με μπαταρίες AA, καθώς δεν βγάζουν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα ώστε να χαθεί η δυνατότητα διασύνδεσης και με τον υπολογιστή. Βέβαια και σε αυτή θα μπορούσε με εξωτερικό φορτιστή να γεμίζει η μπαταρία εκτός μηχανής και να χρησιμοποιηθεί απο εδώ και πέρα ένα card reader ώστε να παραμείνει χρηστική.

----------

